
Firefox disabled hardware acceleration on Linux [12-2016] - hedora
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594876
======
hedora
I couldn't figure out why the internet was so freaking slow for the last few
months, then I stumbled on this.

As much as I prefer Firefox over Chromium, lack of OpenGL support essentially
forced me to switch. To see if it hit you:

about:support will say "GPU Accelerated Windows 0/1 Basic (OMTC)"

1/1 means accelerated.

To override (this leads to terrible artifacts on my machine, but is actually
more usable than the default, for me):

Go to about:config and set this to true, then restart:

layers.acceleration.force-enabled

Alternatively, you can kind of work around it by using noscript (javascript
often leads to tons of screen redraws per second).

It sounds like they disabled this across the board, due to lack of development
resources. Maybe it's time to send some cash to the Mozilla foundation.

